# America's Next Top Model - Before and After Photos



## Karren (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow... Some have really changed!!! And maybe a bit of photoshopping too? Lol

http://tv.yahoo.com/america-s-next-t...35130/photos/1


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 18, 2008)

Some of them look so different!

The make-overs on ANTM are always better than the ones on the British version.

Last year there was a girl with shoulder length hair and they cut it into a really short crop, dyed it bright red and left a random bit of hair from the front of her hair longer than the rest.

I guess it was supposed to be 'edgy' lol No wonder the poor girl cried!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 18, 2008)

I always love seeing their drastic changes.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

My fave part of the show...makeovers!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2008)

They really do look different... Maybe I should sign up and see what happens....

Yea right...


----------



## daer0n (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah they do look a lot different but photoshopping always makes people look quite different, and these pictures are uber photoshopped.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 18, 2008)

I love Elina's facial features, plus I think the hair works for her.


----------



## Karren (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah they do look a lot different but photoshopping always makes people look quite different, and these pictures are uber photoshopped. LOL I'm in serious need of being photoshopped myself!! lol


----------

